# Strange Application event log error (3013)



## eggbert (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi,

I just took a look at the event viewer/application and discovered 1000's of error logs. 

The event id is 3013, and is apparently being generated by Vista's search index thing. Googling this one doesn't seem to reveal much.

Here's the details of one of these.


```
Log Name:      Application
Source:        Microsoft-Windows-Search
Date:          12/4/2008 12:38:30 PM
Event ID:      3013
Task Category: Gatherer
Level:         Error
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      Bob-PC
Description:
The entry <C:\USERS\BOB\DOCUMENTS\NETBEANSPROJECTS\BP_LOGGER\BUILD\CLASSES\NET\SF\BPLOGGER\RESOURCES\ICONS\YEAR16.PNG> in the hash map cannot be updated.

Context:  Application, SystemIndex Catalog

Details:
	A device attached to the system is not functioning.   (0x8007001f)

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Microsoft-Windows-Search" Guid="{CA4E628D-8567-4896-AB6B-835B221F373F}" EventSourceName="Windows Search Service" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="49152">3013</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>3</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-12-04T17:38:30.000Z" />
    <EventRecordID>15341</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="0" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>Application</Channel>
    <Computer>Bob-PC</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data Name="ExtraInfo">

Context:  Application, SystemIndex Catalog

Details:
	A device attached to the system is not functioning.   (0x8007001f)
</Data>
    <Data Name="Entry">C:\USERS\BOB\DOCUMENTS\NETBEANSPROJECTS\BP_LOGGER\BUILD\CLASSES\NET\SF\BPLOGGER\RESOURCES\ICONS\YEAR16.PNG</Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>
```
Strangely, they all seem to be confined to one or two folders inside my User folder. e.g C:\USERS\BOB\DOCUMENTS\NETBEANSPROJECTS\.* and one other location that has a lot of file activity.

What does this error mean ??


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this is your computer right? Netbeans isn't strange it is however specific it is a developers tool (XML) , you have it installed? If you acquired this computer from somebody else maybe you should talk to them otherwise uninstall Netbeans IDE.


----------



## eggbert (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi, 

Yes it's my computer. I installed Netbeans because I am a Java developer 

Also, now that you mention it, all of the error entries are referencing files that are used by Java applications. But these files also have a lot of activity too... Constantly being recreated when I rebuild a project. So I have no idea.

I set up another user on this computer and tried to duplicate the error. But so far it only seems to be occurring with my primary user (Bob)...

I suspect it's a hardware problem. A bad sector perhaps in my "Bob" dir?


----------

